# Repairs



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

If anyone is needing some repairs on their AF and would like to send them to me, better hurry!..I worked on a fellows 4 engines the past few weeks, and because of hunching over them, my back is messed up, and the sciatica nerve is causing me problems.. Plus, spring is coming along with summer, and I've got a ton of outside work to do, not to mention some work on my 2 antique cars..So there it is.....


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> If anyone is needing some repairs on their AF and would like to send them to me, better hurry!..I worked on a fellows 4 engines the past few weeks, and because of hunching over them, my back is messed up, and the sciatica nerve is causing me problems.. Plus, spring is coming along with summer, and I've got a ton of outside work to do, not to mention some work on my 2 antique cars..So there it is.....


Sorry to hear you're having back problems. I have been dealing with back problems for many years. I wish I had something to send you, but the engines you sold me are all running like champs!
I do have an old circus engine that I picked up at a garage sale. It has definitely seen better days and is in desperate need of some TLC. Also looks like a bad attempt at a repaint. It's been sitting on the shelf for years, so there is no rush to get it going, but If you're interested, and you have time I could send it to you.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> Sorry to hear you're having back problems. I have been dealing with back problems for many years. I wish I had something to send you, but the engines you sold me are all running like champs!
> I do have an old circus engine that I picked up at a garage sale. It has definitely seen better days and is in desperate need of some TLC. Also looks like a bad attempt at a repaint. It's been sitting on the shelf for years, so there is no rush to get it going, but If you're interested, and you have time I could send it to you.


Send it out buddy. This is NY, and the other day it was in the high 50's.. We have a winter storm watch for this weekend, and we're expecting 3-6 inches of lake effect snow..Go figure!!. If you need my address again, let me know..The back is coming around very nicely, so I'm ready to abuse it again.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> dc57 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry to hear you're having back problems. I have been dealing with back problems for many years. I wish I had something to send you, but the engines you sold me are all running like champs!
> ...


l

Thank you very much! Be careful out there!
I will need your address again if you want to PM me. I will let you know when it ships 

Thank you, Sir!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

dc57 said:


> l
> 
> Thank you very much! Be careful out there!
> I will need your address again if you want to PM me. I will let you know when it ships
> ...


I'll send it out to you right now.


----------



## dc57 (Sep 7, 2011)

flyernut said:


> I'll send it out to you right now.


:thumbsup::thumbsup: Got it!


----------

